# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Përdoruesit e Unix >  Boot i dyfishte Linux-Windows

## zeus

---------------------------------------------------------------------

Pershendetje!

Doja te dija cili eshte programi me i keshillueshem per te punuar me dy sisteme operative Linux dhe Windows. Ne kompjuter eshte i instaluar Windows po dua te shtoj edhe Linux dhe te kem mundesine te zgjedh ne fillim se me ke dua te punoj.
Me kete rast doja te dija kush eshte nje version i Linux qe mund te perdor?

Faleminderit!

---------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## altiX

Përshëndetje!
Mundesh me të gjitha shpërndarjet e Linuxit...por për fillim të kisha këshilluar *Suse* apo *Mandrake!*
I ke dy Sistemet Operative dhe mund të zgjedhësh pastaj se cilin do të parin!

----------


## zeus

------------------------------------------------------------

Ne kompjuter eshte i instaluar Windowsi dhe nuk dua ta heq. Me Partition Magic mund te krijoj nje partition ku te instaloj Linux? 

------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## altiX

> ------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Ne kompjuter eshte i instaluar Windowsi dhe nuk dua ta heq. Me Partition Magic mund te krijoj nje partition ku te instaloj Linux? 
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------


Po të kjartë e kisha edhe unë kam *Windows XP Prof*., *Ubuntu* dhe *Suse 9.1*.Krijo një particion ext2 apo ext3 për Linux dhe një për swap....një shpërndarje të Linuxit dhe ....Fillo!

----------


## helios

*Këtu* gjen një udhëzues të qartë si të instalosh Linux për herë të parë.

Ndarjen e diskut për Linux mund ta krijosh dhe gjatë instalimit të çfarëdo shpërndarjeje, ndarës si DiskDrake i Mandriva-s (por edhe SuSE) bëjnë shumë mirë dhe thjesht punën e "Partition Magick".

----------


## ainfg5

> *Këtu* gjen një udhëzues të qartë si të instalosh Linux për herë të parë.


hmmmm....... i hodha nje sy linkut por nuk e lexova "fill e per pe". Te them te drejten
i qarte ishte por per ekspertet jo per te rinj. Nejse shpresoj qe dikush ndonje dite te shkruaje ne shqip si installohen pak a shume shperndarjet me ne ze te Linuxi-t ne menyre me te vertete elementare. Po te ekzistojne dhe dikush i di e ftoj tia "tregoje" popullit ketu. Ne fakt problemi ngelet gjithnje te particionimi, se installimi behet me pak hapa pothuajse ne menyre automatike ne te shumten e shperndarjeve.
Po meqenese jam ketu e nuk paskam tjeter pune po e them nje "*metode brutale*" por shume funksionuese per ata qe nuk e bejne dot ndarjen e diskut.

Gjeni (pervec shperndarjes qe doni te installoni) edhe nje shperndarje Mandrake(Mandriva -konfuzion bene me kete emer), ose vetem Mandrake (Mandriva), po te installoni kete.

Po supozoj qe ne fillim qe Bios-in e dini ca eshte dhe e keni vene qe PC-ja te beje boot nga CD-ja.
Beni defrag. (edhe disa here po te doni, edhe pse ju thote qe nuk eshte e nevojshme).
*Po mos harroni Beni Defrag. pa tjeter.* Pasi te keni bere defragmentimin mos beni asgje tjeter futni vetem CD-ne e pare te installimit te Mandrakee-s (Mandriva) dhe beni reboot, (ah po nuk e mori te parin, dhe kjo ndodh ndonjehere futni te dytin dhe ndiqni udhezimet derisa te kerkoje prap CD-ne e pare).
Ok reboot me CD-ne 1 e kishim lene. Ndiqni udhezimet derisa te arrini te "DiskDrake"-programi i particionimit per Mandrake (Mandriva). Ketu zgjidhni: "*Custom partitioning*"-"*Resize*". Ok, ngushtoni Windows derisa tju lere, me tej nga cduhet nuk ju le, mos kini asnje lloj preokupimi se  ju ndalon vete DiskDrake po te kini ndermend te beni dem. Mbasi te keni ngushtuar Windows shtypni "*Done*". Deri ketu keni Windows dhe nje pjese disku bosh. Ndaluni ketu.
Fikni kompjuterin me *"brute force"*-dmth mbani te shtypur power on-off per 10 sekonda. Rindizni, hiqni CD-ne, niset Windows dhe ben nje kontroll per disa minuta sepse "kupton" ndryshimin. Pastaj vazhdon normalisht. Futni CD-ne e shperndarjes qe doni dhe beni prap rebboot, programi i installimit gjen pjesen bosh dhe ju kerkon a do installoni aty. Beni 3 particione */boot* -100Mb zakonisht, */* -(kjo eshte root por nuk i vihet "emri" pothuajse e gjithe pjesa bosh minus 500Mb per kete prapa), dhe */swap*-500Mb zakonisht. Po te  installoni Mandrake (Mandriva) i ben vete te tere mjafton ti thuash te installoje te pjesa bosh.
Tre pika jane te rendesishme: Defragmentimi, fikja me brute force (edhe sikur te doni te vazhdoni me Mandrake me pas), dhe kur ju kerkon ku ta installoni Boot-loaderi-n, i thoni ne: *first sector of MBR*.

Nje keshille e fundit: prishni e ndreqni pa care koke se keshtu mesoni, natyrisht vetem po ti kini CD-te e "restore system" te Windowsit. Se na kane sherbyer te gjitheve "kur ishim te rinj".  

bye, bye

*Disclaimer*: Ky udhezues i ofrohet popullit me qellim informimi "keshtu sic eshte dhe keshtu si mu kujtua",  
natyrisht nuk ofrohet asnje garanci dhe subjekti qe e hartoi (d.m.th. UNE) nuk mban asnje pergjegjesi per "eventuale deme morale dhe materiale (hardware/software)" qe mund tu prokurohen perdoruesve.

----------


## Migert

e paske leshuar udhezimin nen lishencen GPL   :buzeqeshje:  mir e ben bye

----------


## qoska

Une do te keshilloja per fillestaret te fillojne me liveCD te *nix te ambjentohen disi dhe pastaj ta instalojne ate ose me vmware ose direkte ne hardisk qe  mos te kene shume  probleme.

----------


## Nice_Boy

Dua ndihme nga ju te me mesoni se si ta instaloj Linux ne pc time , njeashtu ku mund ta marr download dhe a me duhet Key per kete gje..!

Gjith te mirat.

----------


## kelcyra4ever

zbrit ketu ate qe do

http://distrowatch.com/index.php
http://www.linuxiso.org/
http://www.livecdnews.com/

persa i perket installimit
eshte si puna e Windows-it


po je fillestar me linux me mire zbrit 1 liveCD qe te beshe praktike e pastaj beje installim ne HD

----------


## eni_

Per mendimin tim, ne fillim lere dual-boot linux dhe windows.. domethene ti kesh te dya sistemet e operimit ne kompjuter dhe te zgjedhesh ku do te futesh kur hap kompjuterin pas boot-screen-it. qe ta besh keshtu gjeja me e mire do ishte : 
1. merr partition magic.
2. krijo nje particion ext2/ext3
3. fut Cd-ne e linux-it qe shkarkove.
4. Beje kompjuterin Restart dhe fillo instalimin.

heres tjeter qe do besh reboot [restart] do kesh nje liste me windows dhe linux qe duhet te zgjedhes. Po me degjove mua shkarko ubuntu.

----------


## HoteL-MadriD

GjIlAnAsI_cSi: mere provoje këtë dhe si të shkarkosh digje(Hudhe) në CD, dhe bej restart PC dhe ndaje HDD ne dy pjes C: dhe D: dhe në njërën instalo Windows XP në tjetrën instalo *''Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) Knot 3''* është shum i thjeshtë për instalim të paskan then dhe më lart isoj si WinXP.

Ja këtu e ke links për ta bërë download.

PS: 192MB RAM duhet të ketë ose më shumë, më pak nuk guxon të jetë sepse nuk të pranon.

http://ftp.acc.umu.se/mirror/cdimage...sktop-i386.iso


Tung

----------


## EnRiQu3

Do doja te pyesja expertet ne qofte se ka ndonje gje te keqe po te instalosh 2 OS ne nje kompjuter,ose me mire ne nje partition.Une kam Windows Xp dhe dua te instaloj dhe linux,por nuk para ja kam shume idene Linux dhe dua te mesoj ca.Cili variant i linux eshte me i thjeshte per fillestaret dhe ne qofte ku mund te ta marr (me gjith serial :P) dhe si ta instaloj.
Faleminderit

----------


## altiX

Jo nuk ka asgjë të keqe.Unë kam 3 SO në një PC.
WinXP, GNU / Linux Debian dhe Ubuntu Linux.
Instalimi dhe konfigurimi është i lehtë! Për më shumë mund të lexosh te Forumi i cili është kryesisht për SO të GNU / Linux --> këtu.

----------


## Uke Topalli

> Do doja te pyesja expertet ne qofte se ka ndonje gje te keqe po te instalosh 2 OS ne nje kompjuter,ose me mire ne nje partition.Une kam Windows Xp dhe dua te instaloj dhe linux,por nuk para ja kam shume idene Linux dhe dua te mesoj ca.Cili variant i linux eshte me i thjeshte per fillestaret dhe ne qofte ku mund te ta marr (me gjith serial :P) dhe si ta instaloj.
> Faleminderit


Nuk eshte fare e keshillueshme ti instalosh dy sisteme operative ne nje particion. Edhe pse Gnu/Linux mund ti caset NTFS (te cilin winxp e perdor) kjo mund te sjell telashe te medha. Menyra e
preferuar eshte, me partition magic zvogeloje particionin e Windows duke lene nje pjese te diskut te lire dhe te paformatizuar. Zbrite nga interneti Fedora Core 6, duke zgjedhur arkitekturen adekuate (intel32, intel64, AMD, ose powerpc), fjala eshte per 5 CD ose nje DVD (mirepo do ta kesh edhe desktop edhe server edicionin). Fute diskun e pare dhe nise kompjuterin nga disku optik (CD). Gjat instalimit  mund te zgjedhesh se ne cfar pjese te diskut do te instalohet Fedora, zgjedhe pjesen e lire. Gjithashtu gjat instalimit mund te vendosesh se cili sistem operativ do te jet "default" ne GRUB (graphical universal boot loader)

Numri serial nuk te nevojitet pasi qe Gnu/Linux eshte i lire!!!

----------


## Clauss

> Nuk eshte fare e keshillueshme ti instalosh dy sisteme operative ne nje particion. Edhe pse Gnu/Linux mund ti caset NTFS (te cilin winxp e perdor) kjo mund te sjell telashe te medha.


e keshillueshme nuk qenka. mund te na thote dikush nqs eshte e mundshme? lol

----------


## Uke Topalli

> e keshillueshme nuk qenka. mund te na thote dikush nqs eshte e mundshme? lol


Pse pyet nese eshte e mundur dicka qe nuk eshte keshillueshme???? Nese je aq "stuck" qe ti instalosh te dyjat ne nje particion te kisha propozuar me e perdor FAT dhe pastaj instaloj te dyjat ne particionin e njejte.

----------


## skipetar

http://fedora.redhat.com

----------

